# Fowl cholera



## Feathers and Friends (Nov 1, 2017)

All my chickens are suffering from serious respiratory, purple rimmed combs, ruffled feathers, lethargy. We’ve also had greenish droppings and more than usual amount of cecal poops that are a medium brownish color. My question is how long can they live with some of the diseases like fowl cholera, salmonellosis, etc. I gave everybody tetracycline and they seemed to improve but when I stop the medication some of the symptoms are coming back. We lost a hen a few weeks ago who had greenish poop but absolutely no other symptoms other than panting a lot the day before they passed. She had a good weight, her laying was a little sporadic but was eating and drinking normally. Any advice would be great.


----------

